# Brabant Stallion



## burdock87 (Apr 18, 2011)

I would like to breed this guy if he proves to be worth it when he's older. He needs to be trained and the like, but I think with his personality, and being as gentle as he is, that he'll be worth it... But I want to make sure his confirmation is ok to pass on to a foal?

I should have better pictures soon, but I wanted to get a general idea?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

More pictures, without the winter fuzzies, would really help. Horses never stand square when they are eating, so photos like that are not much good, but from what i can see, he doesnt seem to be terribly conformed.
Very thick boned, naturally
Can't really add much more
Nice "little" fellow


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

What lilruffian said, plus there are millions of horses around with lovely personalities and who are gentle, but that is not the reason to be bred. There is so much more to be considered. 

As a side-note, it is 'conformation' not 'confirmation'. Also, you might want to fix that fencing and cap those T posts. This even more important, if you are thinking of producing foals.

Lizzie


----------



## burdock87 (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL...sorry about the spelling error. I was typing quickly and not paying attention. 

The fencing is the neighbor's deal, but I have put up panels to keep him and my other horses off the fence. 

As soon as the fuzzies come off, I'll have pictures. I just bought him, so don't have any pics without the fuzzies. :/


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Aside from the Barbed wire fencing (yeah.. I know.. it is there and it is cheap) I will weight in that this horse appears very very straight through the hocks, long through the coupling and weak in the hind quarters. He stands close behind as well. 

Not a stallion prospect that I can see. Very cute gelding tho!!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Featheredfeet is right that fence definetly needs to be tightened. We do not cap our tpost and have miles of barbed wire but our pastures are over 10 -250 acres and not crowded. Never have had any issue with the fencing here. 
I have noticed that drafts are hard on fencing almost like cattle. That is why it is necessary to keep good fences. Less problems.
He appears to be a nice horse yet that long hair hides his conformation. Shalom


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

As dbarabians said, drafts are _extremely_ hard on fencing. Most seem to love to rub their bottoms on anything handy. Gypsies are known to be jumpers, as many have discovered. Did you purchase this boy as possible stallion quality?

Lizzie


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, checks title of forum, yup conformation critique, OK, I think she gets that the fence is poorly conformed.

As to the colt, zero way of knowing yet, cant tell a thing from those pics apart from very very cute and cuddly.

If I had to put money on it just from the info supplied, FANTASTIC gelding, stud quality Mehhhh


----------

